# teamspeak server setup



## shuggans (May 18, 2010)

Hello, I'm trying to set up a server for use with teamspeak.  I have added it to the DMZ on my router, and have installed and configured the TS server.  I'm able to connect to it on my internal network, but cant connect to it using the public IP picked up @ whatsmyip.net.  SOOO I went to no-ip.com and installed that and have it running, but I cant connect to the server from the host name thats assigned to it wither. any ideas?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 18, 2010)

Because your destination is ultimately your source address (the same public IP), the router may be getting confused and dropping the packets. Download and install wireshark on your computer. Start a capture on your NIC but be sure to set a filter as: host PublicIP. Follow up on what you see


----------



## shuggans (May 19, 2010)

*hmm*

host PublicIP isnt a filter it allows me to set.  I'm about to give up on this... Ive forwarded all ports necessary, etc.  Still no dice. even tried connecting from a friends house just to see.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 19, 2010)

what operating system are you using and what version of teamspeak? you dont have to put the server you are running it on in the DMZ, you have to simply port forward.


----------



## Hockster (May 19, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> what operating system are you using and what version of teamspeak? you dont have to put the server you are running it on in the DMZ, you have to simply port forward.



^^This.

Putting the PC in the routers DMZ is leaving it wide open. Anyway, have you specifically allowed TS in the Windows firewall? Also, the clients will need to specify which port to use to connect to the server.


----------



## shuggans (May 19, 2010)

*.*

Yup, I left it default, 9987. TS3, on windows server 2008.  Ill lock it down after I establis hconnectivity, but first I wanted everything wide open just so i can lock down one thing at a time.  Even with the machine in the DMZ after port forwarding didnt work, and windows firewall off, i still cannot connect.  All i should need is my networks public IP, and port 9987, correct?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 19, 2010)

shuggans said:


> Yup, I left it default, 9987. TS3, on windows server 2008.  Ill lock it down after I establis hconnectivity, but first I wanted everything wide open just so i can lock down one thing at a time.  Even with the machine in the DMZ after port forwarding didnt work, and windows firewall off, i still cannot connect.  All i should need is my networks public IP, and port 9987, correct?



in linux it took me no time at all to get it working so long as i had the 3 main ports forwarded to the host. 

i would suggest not putting your machine in DMZ. it actually makes it harder to diagnose issues that way. i also know that windows server 2008 has its own powerful firewall that you must allow traffic through. my guess is windows server 2008 is rejecting all outside connections.


----------



## Hockster (May 19, 2010)

Obvious question time. You are using a TS3 client to try and connect with? Can you connect to the server using the IP address?


----------



## shuggans (May 19, 2010)

*.*

windows firewall is off, and I took the machine out of the DMZ.  My internal ip is 192.168.4.14, set static on the machine.  I can connect to the TS server from a different machine in the network.  The problem comes when I try to connect with my laptop through internet tethered from my phone(my solution to having a friend testing w me). I use the IP from whatsmyip.net, port 9987 and still it doesn't work. I called my ISP, and they don't block any ports.  We have a Belkin router, which all 3 ports required for TS (9987 UDP, 10011 TCP, 30033 TCP) are being forwarded to 192.168.4.14.  I dont understand why it won't work.


----------



## shuggans (May 19, 2010)

and yes, TS3 server ,TS3 client.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 19, 2010)

any sort of NAT settings? also with windows server 2008 are there any administrative roles you need to establish?


----------



## shuggans (May 19, 2010)

Where would I look for NAT settings?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 19, 2010)

depends on your router. check the manual.


----------



## Hockster (May 19, 2010)

If it connects internally fine, but not externally then it's definitely something in the router. Or the adress you're getting from whatismyip.com is incorrect. It's possible your ISP uses a proxy and that's the address that's being reported back to you. Maybe one of the staff here can look up the IP you're logging in from and see if it matches. Check a couple other IP report sites, speedtest.net and pingtest.net as backups.


----------



## shuggans (May 19, 2010)

I have a belkin f5d8236-4 v2.  I can


----------



## shuggans (May 19, 2010)

All 3 ports TS3 uses are forwarded to the internal ip 192.168.4.14(the ip i set on the machine).  Also, all ports are allwoed through the windows firewall, and incoming traffic is NOT disabled.  pingtest AND whatismyip show 24.223.122.3 as my IP. anyone able to connect w the default 9987 port?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 19, 2010)

according to my port sniffer, nmap, you only have rtsp and realserver open.


----------



## shuggans (May 19, 2010)

I had that machine down for a while.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 19, 2010)

try changing the port number to 4251


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 19, 2010)

it still says your ports are not open.


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2010)

i tried connecting, cant.

your issue is definitely related to port forwarding IMO.

You only have one router? one DHCP server?

oh and you definitely need someone external to test, most routers dont allow LAN connections to access your WAN IP


----------



## travva (May 19, 2010)

try it on a different port, perhaps you have something else in your lan using ts3 default port? if you can connect from within your lan and not via your wan ip then there's definitely something router related going on. i agree w/ the others about the dmz, but for now i'd suggest either taking the dmz out of the equation OR turning the port forwards off, just for troubleshooting purposes only, having both set can definitely muck things up.


----------

